# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Fluoxetine

## LostMyWay

Hi, I've been on citalopram on and off for years, this time for 4yrs on 30mg but it's no longer working. Psychotherapist suggested a switch to fluoxetine as it's good for raising serotonin levels. I had problems with sleep and sexual function on citalopram. Just wondered how other people have found fluoxetine. I'll be starting it on friday.

----------


## Suzi

My husband was on Fluoxetine for years and has recently had to restart it. It's really really helped him get things more level itms?

----------


## purplefan

I've been on it for a while now and I think it has helped me more than the citalipram did.

----------


## rose

This is one of the medications I take and I think its very good, although I would say its a subtle drug, and it can take some time to get working.
I always suggest to anyone starting a new medication that they do a mood diary to track how they feel.
If you feel worse at any time, make sure you go back to your GP.

----------


## northantsgirl

I went to the drs yesterday and im currently being weaned off citalopram and onto fluoxetine

----------


## LostMyWay

Thank you for your replies  :):  I'm due to start the fluoxetine today but I'm managing ok at the moment so not sure whether to wait and see how I get on med free for a while :/

----------


## Suzi

IT takes fluoxetine anywhere between 4 and 8 weeks to get fully into your system and start working so putting it off until you feel a crisis isn't proactive at all imho..

----------


## rose

You need to switch straight over, like the doctor told you, the Citalopram will take a little while to get out of your system so its quite normal to feel ok med-free on the first few days. Also Fluoxetine takes a bit longer to get going than Citalopram does so you do need to start it.
Good luck  :):

----------


## LostMyWay

Thanks, my mood took a huge nosedive yesterday so I ended up starting them anyway. Fingers crossed now

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about your mood, but well done for taking them..

----------


## purplefan

I think the trick is not to expect too much in the first couple of weeks as suzi said it can take up to 8 weeks and rose is spot on that it is a subtle drug and the changes can take a week or two before you feel anything. Just keep taking them as prescribed and hope you are feeling better today.

----------

Suzi (26-05-15)

----------


## LostMyWay

Thank you all. Been on them for 8 days now and im extremely tearful. Cried in a cafe and in the pub when out with hubby over the past week! Can't seem to control it. Am hoping it will settle down soon. Getting anxiety and palpitations too. Due to see gp at end of week to review. I feel pretty low tbh  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Are you taking them at the same time every day?

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## rose

I had terrible anxiety first thing in the morning when I started taking Fluoxetine. I used to call it 'morning terror'. I had it for about 3 weeks, week 2-4.
If it gets worse or unbearable, please go back and see the doctor. They may be able to give you something to help.
Unfortunately things can get worse before they get better. Keep talking here as we do understand.

----------


## LostMyWay

Hi thank you  :):  taking them at bedtime which I've always done with my meds as I suffer from ibs. Been on them nearly two weeks now, still not feeling any better. Couldn't get in to see gp till middle of next week so I'll just have to keep going till then :/

----------


## Suzi

It will take anywhere between 4 and 8 weeks to start working... Do try to hang on, but definitely go and see your Dr if you are struggling.

----------


## northantsgirl

I have been on fluoxetine for a good few weeks now after citalopram and I feel 100% better than I did on citalopram and have had no side effects! Ok I still have issues and anxiety etc but it has definitely made my life a lot more manageable

----------


## S deleted

Glad to hear things are working out for you

----------


## rose

That's such good news. I think Fluoxetine is one of the best, but it takes the longest to kick in!!

----------


## northantsgirl

its just been a total change I saw a different GP to usual who changed me citalopram was causing me more issues than it fixed

How are you doing stella?

----------


## northantsgirl

I was told by the pharmacist who seems to know more about meds than gps that if you are on one ssri and switch to another it should start to kick in faster

----------


## S deleted

> its just been a total change I saw a different GP to usual who changed me citalopram was causing me more issues than it fixed
> 
> How are you doing stella?


Plodding on mate, ups and downs as ever but I'm still here. i think that's a good thing, lol

----------


## northantsgirl

of course its a good thing lol how maxy

----------


## Paula

Brill news, hunni, long may it continue  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant news!

----------

